# Driftwood



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I just noticed today that I have tons of what looks like little hairs on my driftwood. I am wondering what these could be? Could it be a fungis growing or simply just algea? Any ideas?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I have seen it before. It will not harm your fish. I forgot exactly what its called, but Im pretty sure that if is harmless.

~Dj


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Have you recently added the wood? If so, i would add salt and anti-bacterial chemicals in there because you never know whats logged in the wood before you added it in your tank. If the wood has been your tank for a while, i dont see whats wrng with it. Add a pleco and they will do the job.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

its algea or the wood detiorating some


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have some also on my java ferns. That are on the driftwood. I just rub it off at cleaning time.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Either one most likely algae, do you have plants in your tank as well?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

All my plants in the tank are plastic. And yes I added the wood like a month ago, but I did treat it twice using Nates directions.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

more than likely you are talking about algae, any pics ?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

yes, pics pics pics


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have that also, not anything to worry about


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ok im going to let this stuff chill for awhile because you guys seem to agree that it must be algea.


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

**Edited due to content**


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

no_mercy said:


> ATLANTA "IM GAY" braves BABY










??

I have the same crap on my driftwood. Took about 6 weeks for it to show up. I just scrape it off when I do water changes. It comes off relativley easy.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

no_mercy said:


> ATLANTA "IM GAY" braves BABY


Is this at all needed?


----------

